# Fun day!



## SDB777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is a few dangerous 'things' that I needed to do today. And sorry about the crappy photo's, used my iPhone.


I hate taking dead pines down this close to the powerlines. But thankfully, the boss was taking a vacation day and couldn't force me to tie a rope onto it and cut from 40feet up!(BTDT, it's about as dangerous as it gets-no where to run).

This one is a nifty 85 footer. That means my little bucket truck going to 41 feet still leaves over half to top.... It's pretty simple, notch the tree(just like it's a stump), come around the other side and cut(sort of slow-to feel the tree move). Then watch it crash to the ground.....

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/004_zps71754531.jpg



Then there was this tiny Oak. Not in the best place, and barely on the 'right of way', too dangerous to leave for mother nature....

Rotted standing trees, ain't nothing better. Not as tall as the Pine at 60 foot and not that many limbs to 'deal with'. This one took me about 20 mins from getting in the bucket to getting out and knocking the tall stump down.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/001_zps7bdd1a54.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/002_zps6eaa4074.jpg


Here's the 'crappy' part....I had to watch this chunk go to the chipper. The spalting was great, and I was thinking gaint bowl blanks.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/003_zps5839712f.jpg



Anyway, there were other trees that just required limbing to keep trailers and such from getting scratched....a fun day!


Scott (thought I'd share some roadside logging) B

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2014)

I would love to have the grapple truck you guys do. I'm sure you would too. I have a friend (retired now) and a cousin also who do this for the county full time and I started taking logs from them when I first got started but they never really got any decent wood so I never took any after the first few. My cousin went logging with me one time but said it was too much work lol. They don't teach then actual logging and when he told me that I was really surprised but he said when they run into the occasional big tree that needs to be removed from a right-of-way they have to call one of the state contractors for that county. I know ours and he is a joke he is the local "tree removal service" and when he's sober he might be able to drop a tree in the direction he hopes.

I guess I shouldn't have gone there but it's frustrating to see such incompetence in government. The county crew itself does a great job and I'm sure y'all are the same. What most people don't realize is that without you guys we'd have a HELL of a lot more power outages. So even though you aren't the crew that protects my power lines thank you for what you do Scott your job is damned important!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Kevin, there is actually two sitting on the lot that are being sold. Very used, but working! Should I go inquire for you?
I know you can lift and easily move 7 ton logs!!!


Scott (dump bed too) B


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2014)

Man I would have loved to have a grapple truck with a flat bed but frankly every time I go logging I swear it will be the last. But I just can't stop I am truly addicted to everything about solo logging. It's a hard thing to stop you just can't explain to someone.

So, can you give me any pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll get you a few on Monday when I go back to work!

These don't have flat beds though, 14 yard dumps. The doors swing 50/50 in the back. I typically cut logs about 14 foot long, and those fit in the bed will no binding up.

BTW, the log in the grapple jaw is 24" across, the jaws open to 60"....I couldn't stop thinking about that Nova 1624-44 that I should really stop thinking about because I'm too cheap to spend the $1K





Scott (super blanks) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wish I could have been there so that the big one could have gone in the bed of my truck and not the chipper !!


----------



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2014)

I respect the level of danger the job presents but that's gotta be exciting work. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 18, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Wish I could have been there so that the big one could have gone in the bed of my truck and not the chipper !!



We can leave the chunks for someone to pick up, but we can't load them into trucks or trailers....liability thing. But it crossed my mind to 'forget it' there, and come back later(wink, wink).





Patrude said:


> I respect the level of danger the job presents but that's gotta be exciting work. Thanks for the pictures



I don't look as dangerous, as much as cautionary danger.....I guess I 'respect it', and that keeps me safe-ish.
I should probably find some photo's from the canopy? Can't remember if I posted from 100feet up during the removal of an oak next to the office or not...

This one was taken by a fella on the ground as we(Rex Wolfe and I) were on the way up to get back at it:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Whacking%20trees/Skylift010_zpsddc18a73.jpg


Looking down at the grapple(I was taking a break while he cleaned up):
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Whacking%20trees/Skylift002_zps37f7e317.jpg






Scott (sort of fun) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------

